# Lee's Sherman 7 order placed (WUWU)



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Specs are:

Ash body (Just like Chris')
Set neck
Same neck as Chris' with 27" scale
Jumbo frets
Flame Maple Fingerboard (blank)
Chrome OFR7 with Graphtech piezo saddles and system
Chrome Hardware
Flame Maple Top
Hum/Single/Hum Bareknuckles (Not sure of model - will let Tim and Mike decide based on my wierd tastes.)
Clear back
Schaller Tuners

Scary hot pink/magenta finish (Hey, I dont favor UV's anymore - I need my wierdness/gaudy factor.)

Hopefully the shade of finish should be like below:


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Aug 18, 2008)

that color just plain rules.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 18, 2008)

I hate you 








JK 

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2008)

That sounds like a winner! That finish is kinda odd though!   Specs look great man, 27" scale with ash? OM NOM! Thing is going to ring like a bell!


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 18, 2008)

The last time I checked BKP didn't make seven string single coil pickups. You might want to check with Tim. 

That guitar sounds sweet. Sadly you have far too many cool guitars. Give me one.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 18, 2008)

If you don't favor UV's anymore, does that mean some are going to be for sale?


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ill send him a Rio Grande to rewind. I had a feeling he didnt have the single chassis also. Thanks guys.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> The last time I checked BKP didn't make seven string single coil pickups. You might want to check with Tim.
> 
> That guitar sounds sweet. Sadly you have far too many cool guitars. Give me one.




Lee could always buy a DiMarzio Blaze single coil 7 and have Tim re-wind it for him, or a Seymour Duncan CS single coil 7 like he did for the Kamikaze, even a Rio 7.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 18, 2008)

Well that's a bright color 

How many kickass guitar do you have?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 18, 2008)

that should be awesome. Get SS frets and it'd be near perfect.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ordering a Rio Grande Tallboy single to have Tim rewind. Do I need RWRP or does it even matter since he is rewinding anyway?


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 18, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Ordering a Rio Grande Tallboy single to have Tim rewind. Do I need RWRP or does it even matter since he is rewinding anyway?



Nope, Tim will probably strip the coil bare and start all over with the bare bobbin.  You might even want to call up Rio and see if they would be able to sell you just the basic parts at a discount? Worth a shot, they're nice folks.


----------



## Purist (Aug 18, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that color just plain rules.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 18, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> You might even want to call up Rio and see if they would be able to sell you just the basic parts at a discount? Worth a shot, they're nice folks.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 18, 2008)

Pink quilt 

Bare Knuckles 

Piezos 

This is gonna be spectacular, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 18, 2008)

Damn Lee - did you like having all of my dream guitars!?!?!

I will get an internship out there in FL to come play that ESP Stef 7 and this Sherman


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Damn Lee - did you like having all of my dream guitars!?!?!
> 
> I will get an internship out there in FL to come play that ESP Stef 7 and this Sherman




That Stef7 is pretty damn amazing and has changed my scale preferences for sure. The KXK should be pretty exciting also.

Here is the KXK:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1177623-post32.html


----------



## Ruins (Aug 18, 2008)

waaah this is going to be fucking sweet guitar
congrats man!


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 18, 2008)

If you don't favor UV's anymore, does that mean some are going to be for sale?


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 18, 2008)

jaxadam said:


> If you don't favor UV's anymore, does that mean some are going to be for sale?





http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gu...vpwh-revolver7-cow7-7420-waves-lacs-cold.html


----------



## Ramsay777 (Aug 18, 2008)

Fucking A!! This is gonna rule, it's not far off what I was planning in the reeeally distant future! Except I prefer black hardware.

Dayam....


You must have an insane paying job......


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a feeling this guitar is going to be absolutely awesome. I honestly really love pink finishes on guitar. They're actually really awesome. I remember I got the Jem SP for like 500 just because no one else likes pink (I resold it for 600)

It played nice but I only really play 7s anymore and have my rg550 and am getting a jazz box for six string stuff.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 18, 2008)

You are gonna have a nice set of superstrat 7s man, with that KxK and the Sherman added to the collection.


----------



## msherman (Aug 18, 2008)

I`ll try my best to make it the most obnoxious guitar in your collection


----------



## st2012 (Aug 18, 2008)

Should turn out great man! I can look at Sherman's all day


----------



## Shawn (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear you don't favor UVs anymore.  I can't wait to see your new Sherman 7 however.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 18, 2008)

wow, you have some amazing guitars


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Shawn said:


> Sorry to hear you don't favor UVs anymore.  I can't wait to see your new Sherman 7 however.



I still love my UV's, but there is only so far I can go with Basswood and trems that alter the tone in ways I dont really care for. For extreme trem stuff I will always reach for a Edge7/Lopro7, but for common stuff, I'd much rather have my picking hand parked on an OFR7. Takes me back to my Kramer Pacer days in the mid to late 80's.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 19, 2008)

msherman said:


> I`ll try my best to make it the most obnoxious guitar in your collection



Thats what I like to hear!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Aug 19, 2008)

I see this guitar being very badass! I'm not sold on the pink yet but I will wait to see the finished product first. I have never been a fan of the color pink. The singer Pink is totally hot IMO.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Aug 21, 2008)

How much does something like that go for from Sherman?


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 21, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> How much does something like that go for from Sherman?


 
Talk to sherman.

It's generally not proper to tell quotes from manufacturers unless you are the manufacturer. (Or it's a huge brand like Ibanez). But any small luthier you simply ask the luthier. I'm sure Mike could give you a general estimate. (though prices will vastly differ depending on what you want in all likeliness)


----------



## awesomeaustin (Aug 21, 2008)

msherman said:


> I`ll try my best to make it the most obnoxious guitar in your collection



thats a promise you can take to the bank.

cant wait to see pics!!!

p.s. you have too many [cool] guitars


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Aug 21, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Talk to sherman.
> 
> It's generally not proper to tell quotes from manufacturers unless you are the manufacturer. (Or it's a huge brand like Ibanez). But any small luthier you simply ask the luthier. I'm sure Mike could give you a general estimate. (though prices will vastly differ depending on what you want in all likeliness)



I sent him a PM/email. I was just about to have a different luthier make a custom, but depending on his prices maybe I'll get a Sherman instead. Hopefully it's in the price range I asked about... his work looks awesome...


----------



## Pablo (Aug 21, 2008)

Mattmc74 said:


> The singer Pink is totally hot IMO.


Take it from me: the singer Pink is a total bitch - she is without a doubt the least likeable celebrity I've ever met!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Mike, Im going Duncan Custop Shop on the middle single coil - they are doing a RWRP one-off for me. I'll send it to you as soon as I get it. Still going with the BK's for the neck and bridge however. 

Any thoughts on cleanest switching method to tap the neck bucker and have the middle on at the same time for that strat position #4 sound?


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 28, 2008)

5-way switch with push pull toggle for the middle pickup would be my bet.  That thing is going to be SEXY when it's done man!


----------



## msherman (Aug 28, 2008)

The Schaller Megaswitch E.
Make sure to get the "E",............ NOT the "E+"


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 28, 2008)

msherman said:


> The Schaller Megaswitch E.



Or that one... I wasn't sure what model it was and I didn't want to say the wrong one and have you buy a switch you couldn't use for that setup!


----------



## Lee (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, I thought I had unknowingly acquired a large sum of money and dropped it on a sweet guitar. Damn. 




Looks awesome man!


----------



## Chris (Aug 28, 2008)

msherman said:


> The Schaller Megaswitch E.
> Make sure to get the "E",............ NOT the "E+"



Not the E! either.


----------



## Lee (Aug 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> Not the E! either.



E? is a bad decision as well. I know this


----------



## msherman (Aug 28, 2008)

Refer to the graph with H-S-H.
Megaswitch E-Model at Stewart-MacDonald


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 28, 2008)

Would it be nuts to use on/on/on mini switches for each pickup like tapped/off/on-hum ala the old Kramer Pacer Imperials? 5 way switches kinda chaffe my ass after having been and Ibanez Fanboi for too long. The other advantage is that you could achieve bridge bucker + tapped single neck for that "hollowed out" Kee Marcello solo tone.

Or am I just being retarded with three mini switches instead of the one, fiveway?


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just received the Duncan customshop single. Man, they do nice work. Quarter pounder, seven string single, RWRP, staggered poles FTW. Mike I'll PM you for where to ship it.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd go for the anderson set up, four mini toggles, three set up as off/humbucking/single, and then the fourth to go from whatever you have set up on the other three straight to the bridge in humbucking mode.


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 19, 2008)

I think you are right on the Tom Anderson switching. Actually very similar to my old USA Kramers from back in the day. I cant bring myself to go 5-way anymore.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks very nice Lee!  How long did it take them to complete the custom pickup?


----------



## technomancer (Sep 19, 2008)

This is going to be awesome


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow... nice pickup! What did that set you back?


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 19, 2008)

137.00 shipped and MJ had it in my hands in under four weeks. She is a pleasure to talk to. She understood every aspect of what I was asking for immediately which is great. I've always loved staggered quarterpounders in my strats. So fluid and yet ballsy in output. This should match nicely with the BK's output level without the annoying volume drop that is so common in H/S/H configurations.


----------



## darren (Sep 19, 2008)

Very nice! Great price, too.


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 19, 2008)

Cant wait Lee - the color has me totally stoked!


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually the miniswitchs can be really cool aslong as they are placed properly. They're a pain if they are too close to gether or too far up the body. And make sure on is away from your hand and off is towards it. As they're even easier to bump out of position than a 5 way.


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## drmosh (Nov 27, 2008)

holy fucking crap that is so damn beautiful


----------



## TimSE (Nov 27, 2008)

holy balls


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 27, 2008)

Utterly fantastic... I _must_ have a Sherman one day! 



Er, did I miss something? Where's that custom Duncan single?


----------



## hairychris (Nov 27, 2008)

^ What he said.

Awesome guitar and is that the gremlin burled 8 I see there??


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 27, 2008)

This a different Sherman. It was Matt's build that I bought him out on. The Pink Panther has not yet been completed. I just thought I'd add a few pics of the current Shermans in the herd.


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 27, 2008)

hairychris said:


> ^ What he said.
> 
> Awesome guitar and is that the gremlin burled 8 I see there??



Yes that the Bison 8


----------



## Neil (Nov 27, 2008)

Holy fuck those are nice guitars!


----------



## GazPots (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice. 

Care to explain the control layout at all? (7 string model)


Loving the cst style vibe off it.


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 27, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Care to explain the control layout at all? (7 string model)
> 
> ...



The first two pots are volume and tone. The third pot is the piezo volume. (Yes this is a piezo equipped OFR7 trem.) The first toggle is the pickup selector, and the lower toggle is a kill switch ala Randy Rhoads/Doug Aldrich. Matt's original spec was one output and let the bottom switch toggle, but I went with two seperate outputs because I hate Y cables for anything other than insert/auxsend applications. Addtionally I keep amp cabinets and acoustic amps in seperated rooms when recording and who in the hell wants to solder a 50 foot Y cable? Not me for sure.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 27, 2008)

What pickups are in that CST slaying beast?


----------



## GazPots (Nov 27, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> The first two pots are volume and tone. The third pot is the piezo volume. (Yes this is a piezo equipped OFR7 trem.) The first toggle is the pickup selector, and the lower toggle is a kill switch ala Randy Rhoads/Doug Aldrich. Matt's original spec was one output and let the bottom switch toggle, but I went with two seperate outputs because I hate Y cables for anything other than insert/auxsend applications. Addtionally I keep amp cabinets and acoustic amps in seperated rooms when recording and who in the hell wants to solder a 50 foot Y cable? Not me for sure.



Sounds great.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 27, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> Er, did I miss something? Where's that custom Duncan single?



That was not for this guitar...  That's going in his other custom Sherman 7! 

EDIT: Durr I didn't see the next page of responses where Lee answered the question... 



ohio_eric said:


> What pickups are in that CST slaying beast?



Well he didn't answer this one yet, they are BKP Warpigs (ceramic bridge and alnico V neck).


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes to all the above. There is also a 7/14 doubleneck on order, a 7 string Vector quilt top V, a 6 string Patitucci-killer type bass, and of course the Pink Panther referenced on page 1.

The BK's in the CST-killer are bitching btw.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 27, 2008)

Damn Lee, 

Those are some seriously nice guitars.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 27, 2008)

Like I said in the build thread for the CST killer: Best. Sherman. Ever. That guitar looks so good it's not even funny


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 27, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> The BK's in the CST-killer are bitching btw.


----------



## Piledriver (Nov 27, 2008)

this guitar is amazing,and i eagerly wait to see some pics of the Vector V,you mean by vector a roundhorn v right?


----------



## msherman (Nov 27, 2008)

Here is a shot of the "Pink panther" with a little naptha on it.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks sweet... when did the specs change?


----------



## msherman (Nov 27, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Looks sweet... when did the specs change?



We fealt that the maple board would look somewhat strange against the color, so we switched to macassar ebony. I had some nice quilt here that lee gave the  on. Otherwise, the general specs have not changed.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 27, 2008)

Jesus, no one man should be allowed that many Shermans, save for Mike himself. For only he wields the powers of awesomeness with enough prowess to keep the collective power of all those guitars from creating a nexus of incredible tone strong enough to form a black hole, into which the entire world would get sucked.

Lee, you're taking an awful risk with these guitars. Better spread them around, just to be safe. Send the CST Killer my way, I promise, I'll treat it like my very own.


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 27, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> this guitar is amazing,and i eagerly wait to see some pics of the Vector V,you mean by vector a roundhorn v right?



Yes, like the Hamer Vectors Jeff Watson used to play back in the day. Basically a Gibsonish V.

The inlays on the Pink Panther have also been greatly updated.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 27, 2008)

msherman said:


> We fealt that the maple board would look somewhat strange against the color, so we switched to macassar ebony. I had some nice quilt here that lee gave the  on. Otherwise, the general specs have not changed.



Cool  Yeah, I was referring to the board and top changes. That is going to look insane in that color


----------



## eegor (Nov 27, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> The inlays on the Pink Panther have also been greatly updated.



To what?


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 27, 2008)

eegor said:


> To what?



Its namesake - The Pink Panther complete with pink pawprints that crawl up the neck like the beginings of the movies from the 60's.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 27, 2008)

Man, I thought Mike learnt his lesson about making Gumbos


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 27, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Man, I thought Mike learnt his lesson about making Gumbos




Dont worry, this one wont get burnt and left in the rain. Im into the freaky shit.


----------



## msherman (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## -K4G- (Nov 27, 2008)

Wicked.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 27, 2008)

that thing is gonna be awesome. Be sure to post pics when it is done


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 28, 2008)

My wife was trying to watch a Tivo'd "Supernatural" last night and some HG channel bullshit while I was practicing. She kept turning up the volume because Mike's guitars "are too loud with no amp."

These guitars ring like MF'ers acoustically.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 28, 2008)

Man all this crazy Sherman action is making me wish I hadn't had to cancel mine


----------



## Crucified (Nov 28, 2008)

god damn, every time i see your guitar threads i keep wanting my bass to be done so bad!


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got a 6 string bass in the queue as well. As absurdly fine as his guitars are, I'm assuming since he is primarily a bassist, his basses will be nothing less than the Second Coming.


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 28, 2008)

technomancer said:


> Man all this crazy Sherman action is making me wish I hadn't had to cancel mine



Dude, sell a kidney or something and get on it. Not to bash on any other manufacturers, but there isnt a guitar in my herd I wouldnt trade in a second for a Sherman. The exception is the Kamikaze 7 and even Mike thought that one was freakishly good for ESP Customshop - not to mention the epic battle to even get that damn thing built to begin with.


----------



## Crucified (Nov 28, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> I've got a 6 string bass in the queue as well. As absurdly fine as his guitars are, I'm assuming since he is primarily a bassist, his basses will be nothing less than the Second Coming.



i agree, my 8 is off the charts and the bass, well i can only imagine. I just about went with a 6 string but i'm pretty much a 5 string player at heart.


----------



## winterlover (Nov 28, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Dude, sell a kidney or something and get on it. Not to bash on any other manufacturers, but there isnt a guitar in my herd I wouldnt trade in a second for a Sherman. The exception is the Kamikaze 7 and even Mike thought that one was freakishly good for ESP Customshop - not to mention the epic battle to even get that damn thing built to begin with.



ESP owns 

that Sherman is beautiful!!!!!!!! i think a Carvin and a Sherman would pretty much fufill my 7 string gas for a looooong time

(or at least until ESP makes some trem equipped 7's)


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 29, 2008)

winterlover said:


> ESP owns
> 
> that Sherman is beautiful!!!!!!!! i think a Carvin and a Sherman would pretty much fufill my 7 string gas for a looooong time
> 
> (or at least until ESP makes some trem equipped 7's)



Get the Sherman first, then try somebody's Carvin and you will no longer need the Carvin. Trust me, I've tasted the finest of everything that anyone would sell me at ANY price over the last 12 months and now I have a retarded amount of Shermans on order, a retarded amount in the plan stage, and 0 plans for any guitar from any other manufacturer. Anything less is uncivilized.


----------



## bulletbass man (Nov 29, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Get the Sherman first, then try somebody's Carvin and you will no longer need the Carvin. Trust me, I've tasted the finest of everything that anyone would sell me at ANY price over the last 12 months and now I have a retarded amount of Shermans on order, a retarded amount in the plan stage, and 0 plans for any guitar from any other manufacturer. Anything less is uncivilized.


 

Damn shame I'm so attached to all my guitars. Or i'd probably sell them to get a Sherman built right now. Guess it's just going to have to wait a while.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Dude, sell a kidney or something and get on it. Not to bash on any other manufacturers, but there isnt a guitar in my herd I wouldnt trade in a second for a Sherman. The exception is the Kamikaze 7 and even Mike thought that one was freakishly good for ESP Customshop - not to mention the epic battle to even get that damn thing built to begin with.



It seems someone has filled all the build slots for the next year or so


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> It seems someone has filled all the build slots for the next year or so



Lol that DICK! Who would do such a fiendish thing.....


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> Lol that DICK! Who would do such a fiendish thing.....



It's ok, I've got a plan to take care of him... I'm going to ship him a case of 1800 and let him die of alcohol poisoning


----------



## eelblack2 (Nov 29, 2008)

technomancer said:


> It's ok, I've got a plan to take care of him... I'm going to ship him a case of 1800 and let him die of alcohol poisoning



You've found my Kryptonite. I was completely unprepared for the beverage beating Mike placed on me.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 29, 2008)

eelblack2 said:


> You've found my Kryptonite. I was completely unprepared for the beverage beating Mike placed on me.





On a serious note, once we finish the contract we're working on and get paid (6 months or something like that, assuming the final contract actually gets signed this week) I'll probably be dropping some money on substantial new toys, so mayhap a Sherman will be ordered then... assuming he's not pissed at me for canceling my order since it was a series of weird communications errors


----------



## eelblack2 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd make a bee-line for the Sherman as soon as you can. You won't look at your other guitars the same way again once you've tasted guitar-ambrosia-of-the-gods.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 9, 2009)

Finish will be a Tigerseye kind of deal with binding.






Before bursting the edges.






Painted Headstock: (Not buffed yet obviously)


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 9, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


>



OM NOM NOM!


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 9, 2009)

this is probably the greatest thread ever, yet it makes me so fucking sad at the same time.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 9, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> OM NOM NOM!



 That looks amazing!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks folks.

Nightswan 7, Iceman 7, and Les Paul 7 are on deck next.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, can't wait to see that Nightswan, I love those things. Can't wait to see these finished Shermans either.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Sebastian (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 9, 2009)

let me roll up my tongue....


----------



## Xaios (Jan 9, 2009)

Jesus Murphy, that is sexy!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 9, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


>



  Fuck! That is SO hot man!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 9, 2009)

Not a big fan of V's with rounded horns, but the figuring is nice.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 9, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Thanks folks.
> 
> Nightswan 7, Iceman 7, and Les Paul 7 are on deck next.




Ice man 7 is going to be nice.



Ice man 8 is really tempting me for a custom build.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 9, 2009)

man oh man, look at these beauties, pure sex from the artisan himself.

you sir confirm my needs for some Sherman action \m/


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Jan 9, 2009)

holy shit... that's eye candy!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 9, 2009)

If eelback didn't exist the waitimes for all custom guitar builders would drop by about 10&#37;.


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> man oh man, look at these beauties, pure sex from the artisan himself.
> 
> you sir confirm my needs for some Sherman action \m/



+1 sir.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has made a comment on the fact that its a 7 string V with H/S/S pickup configuration.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 9, 2009)

I noticed that but the fact I'm remaining silent on your purchases until you adopt me as prohibited me from saying anything.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 9, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> I'm surprised no one has made a comment on the fact that its a 7 string V with H/S/S pickup configuration.



Sorry Lee, I've been currently speechless reading this thread.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 9, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> Wow, can't wait to see that Nightswan, I love those things. Can't wait to see these finished Shermans either.



The Nightswan 7 will be based off of dimensions and carve from this:







The Iceman 7 from my 1978 PS10:






And the Paul off my Tobacco burst which I dont think I have a picture of.

The NS will have a flamed top and be purpleburst kinda like this, but replace the black cherry with purple:


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 9, 2009)

What pickups are going in the V, Lee?


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 9, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> What pickups are going in the V, Lee?



Prolly an Alnico BK in the bridge, and I think Mike has some FUFU customshop 7 singlecoils in mind.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 9, 2009)

Mike is totally fufu.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 10, 2009)

Lee, I just want to throw this out there, but if you ever want a son, I can be up for adoption


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 21, 2009)

msherman said:


>


----------



## TimSE (Jan 21, 2009)

oh my ...


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 21, 2009)

i usually don´t care for V shapes, but DAMN that looks awesome!


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 21, 2009)

jaw hits floor.......wow.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 21, 2009)

Christ this is absolutely beautiful. That top is insane. This thread delivers.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 22, 2009)

What color hardware would you all put on that V?


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 22, 2009)

Gold or chrome. Not black! 

Seriously. Does Mike own all of the kick ass tops there are? Every single on I've seen has been beautiful. Nice git!


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 22, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> Gold or chrome. Not black!
> 
> Seriously. Does Mike own all of the kick ass tops there are? Every single on I've seen has been beautiful. Nice git!



Agreed; I'd lean towards gold personally.

You've heard this before Lee, but Jesus those guitars are beautiful!


----------



## heffergm (Jan 22, 2009)

I still hate V's, but that Sherman headstock is sent from the heavens :swoon:


----------



## GazPots (Jan 22, 2009)

Cosmo.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 22, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> What color hardware would you all put on that V?


 
Gold


----------



## hairychris (Jan 22, 2009)

That V is insane.

Goddamn.

I wants a Sherman too....


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 22, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> What color hardware would you all put on that V?



That color is close to the CST killer and the gold hardware looked killer on that so I'd venture a guess that it would look just as awesome on the V.


----------



## Pauly (Jan 22, 2009)

I think Mike is incapable of building anything other than stunning guitars.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 22, 2009)

yes to gold hardware btw!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm with heffergm, that headstock just plain slays.

Also, I am in agreeance... gold hardware.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I think you folks are right, gold it is.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 23, 2009)

you should take some photo's of your whole collection, lee. So we can all drool grow envious.


----------



## heffergm (Jan 23, 2009)

Xaios said:


> I'm with heffergm, that headstock just plain slays.
> 
> Also, I am in agreeance... gold hardware.



As much as I generally hate gold, I think in this case it's probably the way to go. 

I'd go with something like this though (another Sherman!): black saddles on the gold trem, and black controls:


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 23, 2009)

good lord that's gorgeous!

I think those are piezo saddles.


----------



## Jazzedout (Jan 23, 2009)

And I think that one also belongs to eelblack as well!


----------



## heffergm (Jan 23, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> good lord that's gorgeous!
> 
> I think those are piezo saddles.



Judging by all the controls, I'd say you're right


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, those are piezo saddles on a gold OFR7.


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 23, 2009)

Lee, I officially announce you as the Rick James of custom guitars.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 24, 2009)

JPMDan said:


> Lee, I officially announce you as the Rick James of custom guitars.



Lol, where you been bee-yotch? Havent seen you on the boards in ages.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hai2U I am blue now and clear-coat nekkid.






Matching Maple pickup cover with go on top of the passive for those thinking I have lost my pickup-mind.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 29, 2009)

Can I say "Holy Fuck"?


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2009)

That blue is something else. Really neat.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 29, 2009)

31 Frets, 27.5 scale 8 string for those curious. (May be 30 frets, hard to count, lol, wasnt my order originally.)


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks great !


----------



## yevetz (Jan 29, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Can I say "Holy Fuck"?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 29, 2009)

Whoa that is sexy haha


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 29, 2009)

Everything about this thread so flies in the face of reality. Those are some seriously sick instruments.

I really wish I was financially hooked up as you seem to be. I'd better snap to it and start a cult or something. Is anybody here a weak-willed Hollywood actor, not currently affiliated with any other cults, who would care to peddle it for me on Oprah? 

Ultimate happiness at the cost of all your money, your family, and ultimate happiness. Right this way!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 29, 2009)

good god that blue burst is incredible, I need a sherman, wow.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 29, 2009)

ok... it´s just stunning!

seriously, that looks insane!


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 29, 2009)

OH wow !!!  That is quite stunning.... (looks down) "I think it moved".


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jan 29, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Hai2U I am blue now and clear-coat nekkid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome color .. i was thinking something like that


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 29, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Hai2U I am blue now and clear-coat nekkid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit  It looks like you could dip your hand thru the top!


----------



## Panterica (Jan 30, 2009)

the OP is obviously rich i've deduced


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Just crazy.


Mike has blue boogers now just so you all know.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 30, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Just crazy.
> 
> 
> Mike has blue boogers now just so you all know.



A good filter mask prevents that


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh it isnt the paint, he has this wierd kink about Papa Smurf's ass....


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 1, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Lol, where you been bee-yotch? Havent seen you on the boards in ages.


 

work like a mofo since I'm a manager at a video game store now. I'm bout to start attending ITT Tech for computer networking and database so I can be a custom whore like you.


----------



## eelblack2 (Feb 1, 2009)

Moi, custom shop whore??? NooOOoOOOoOOO!! Say it isnt so!


----------



## Panterica (Mar 5, 2009)

i wan't, er, need a sherman 7 and 8 one day...one day soon i hope


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hai 2 u:


















Pickups are BK Nailbomb, and 2 SD Custom Shop Quarterpounder 7's.

Will have better lighting shots up later today. These are right off Mike's bench.


----------



## Bobby (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow that is awesome.


----------



## AySay (Mar 8, 2009)

godfuckingdamn! Every single guitar that comes out of Mr.Sherman's shop is so classy! I mean, you look at it and you know it's a 1 of a kind work of art!! I want one!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Mar 8, 2009)

Holy shit!! 


That is fucking amazing!! Of course, I have a thing for classically-shapped V's


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice man, nice. Beautiful top she got there.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 8, 2009)

WOW!
really nice job on the burst (nice quilt too)!!
Nailbomb should sound great in that!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 8, 2009)

Damn, that is awesome


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 8, 2009)

That is one of the best V's I've ever seen! Congrats!


----------



## renzoip (Mar 8, 2009)

Sweet, cant wait to see that thing!!


----------



## msherman (Mar 8, 2009)

The best I could do with the overcast skies today.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Mar 8, 2009)

wow. Thats awesome lol.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Mar 8, 2009)

From the man himself. Awesome Mike, just awesome.


----------



## Fred (Mar 8, 2009)

Need. A. Sherman.


----------



## That_One_Person (Mar 8, 2009)

Whoa damn, is that symmetrical though? The finish is tripping my eyes out, so I might be seeing things lol.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 8, 2009)

I notice the 'popping' of the grain on the lower horn varies quite wildly depending on the angle you're looking at it from, kinda weird, but still cool.


----------



## Emperoff (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet Neptune what magic is this! Was thy wood forged by hands of mere mortals or be that a work of gods? A work of gods I dare say!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 9, 2009)

good fucking (non-existing) lord!


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 9, 2009)

I cant wait to get my hands on that.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 9, 2009)

What kind of case is that?  Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 9, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> I cant wait to get my hands on that.



as do I.. he he he

PS. what is your address?


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 9, 2009)

that headstock actually look pretty fuckin sexy i must say


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Mar 9, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> What kind of case is that?  Looks pretty sweet.



Yeah, wondering that myself. Does Mike provide cases for the guitars he builds?


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's just a regular SKB V case, and in most cases barring extremely impossible-to-fit body shapes or lengths, yes on case.


----------



## msherman (Mar 9, 2009)

That is a SKB V case. I`m working with a company that is making flight cases for my instruments, so those are an option.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm really surprised that V fit in the SKB.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 9, 2009)

That blue one is raw win.


----------



## hanachanmaru (Mar 10, 2009)

msherman said:


> The best I could do with the overcast skies today.



speechless !! really putting jackson's mustaine V into shame


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## MFB (Mar 19, 2009)

It's like sex...having sex...with _more_ sex


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 19, 2009)

nice V


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 19, 2009)

FEAR THE BENNY. HE WILL EAT YOUR ASS OFF SHOULD YOU TRY TO TOUCH THE SHERMANS.....


----------



## TimSE (Mar 19, 2009)

this thread makes me sad


----------



## Mattmc74 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats an amazing looking guitar. I want a Sherman bad.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Mar 19, 2009)

I was just wondering, what if the dog accidentially bumps the 8 string and starts the domino effect with the Shermans? Oh my....


----------



## Ramsay777 (Mar 19, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> I was just wondering, what if the dog accidentially bumps the 8 string and starts the domino effect with the Shermans? Oh my....




The world would divide by zero.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 19, 2009)

Mike since when did you start playing god and custom made wiener dogs

i want one with my custom LOL

hopefully one with LAZORZ


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey your dog matches the guitars.


----------



## Corwin (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW

That shermans made all my GAS for other guitars go away and... I WANT A SHERMAN!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 20, 2009)

Lee ,your dog is too fat! (sorry mate I am a Vet ,I can't stop analyzing animals and try to keep em healthy) ,more motion .less food will cure the problem!

Nice trio BTW ,I'd take the Maple neck 8!


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, Benny has portions a bit too generous. I have reduced his food intake a bit recently, and I plan to take him to the new office daily so he can run around and get more exercise annoying the employees - which is always a plus.


----------



## eelblack2 (Mar 24, 2009)

Pinky is coming together






Mike is traumatized over the color however....

(Note thats just the grain enhancement - not the actual finished color - moar OMG hot pink is needed.)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 24, 2009)

Wait, you have another sherman on the way? 

Grats.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 25, 2009)

lmao I'm sure he has another couple shermans on the way. can't wait to see pinky!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 25, 2009)

christ man, thanks to you Mike can retire early LOL


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 25, 2009)

As always


----------



## Panterica (Mar 25, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> christ man, thanks to you Mike can retire early LOL



not b4 i get shermans!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 25, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


> Pinky is coming together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
finally the pink panter ..

looks awesome...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 25, 2009)

that&#180;s gunna look awesome! 

i can imagine Mike&#180;s new Eden rig was mostly funded by Lee


----------



## Sang-Drax (Mar 26, 2009)

I never thought blue guitars and gold hardware could look so awesome


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 26, 2009)

it's not even completed and it's already one of the sexiest guitars in my book.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 26, 2009)

Panterica said:


> not b4 i get shermans!!!!!!!!



i would have to agree mate, i am in dire need of a custom Sherman


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## sakeido (Apr 22, 2009)

eelblack2 said:


>



boing!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 22, 2009)

wow that V looks _really_ awesome! Jack placement looks like it'd put the cable in the way of your leg when you sit down though is it better than it looks?


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 22, 2009)

It isnt in the way at all for me. Its a recessed strat output that sends the cable out almost parallel to the wing point. Actually works perfectly for me because I put my leg in the "crotch" of the V as I play it. It gives me more of a Les Paul angle of attack that way.


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2009)

msherman said:


> The best I could do with the overcast skies today.



When i die, i want to come back as this guitar


----------



## GazPots (Apr 22, 2009)

So you can sit on Lee's crotch?


----------



## El Caco (Apr 22, 2009)

I have seen so many pics of it but just now the CST Killer jumped to first place on my GAS list and I do not mean another one, it must be that one.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

s7eve said:


> I have seen so many pics of it but just now the CST Killer jumped to first place on my GAS list and I do not mean another one, it must be that one.


 
I i would prefer one in a classy candy pink


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 22, 2009)

GazPots said:


> So you can sit on Lee's crotch?






 x 100

I was waiting for someone to take that post that way


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok, just looked through every page. Lee, i am so fucking jealous right now  Every single one of those guitars looks amaing! Hell, im not even a fan of V guitars, but id kill for that thing


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 24, 2009)

This one will be a carved top down the road.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 24, 2009)

I just cant think of anything else to write dude...


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 24, 2009)

Lee, have i told you how much i hate you today


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 24, 2009)

Check out the heel.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 24, 2009)

SEX

(wankwankwank)


----------



## Xaios (Apr 24, 2009)

Lee induces more gas than mentos and diet coke.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 24, 2009)

It's missing a knob 

(I'm trying really hard to find something to complain about)


----------



## eelblack2 (Apr 24, 2009)

I wanted the same controls as a Les Paul Junior, but in the end, I decided I needed 2 volumes - so three knobs instead of 4.

The next singlecut, a true 7 string Les Paul will be correct to Les Paul specs across the board barring the neck joint.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## jimmyshred (Apr 25, 2009)

That looks way too nice,


----------



## eelblack2 (May 28, 2009)

HAI2U


----------



## Sepultorture (May 28, 2009)

arg, this wood is giving me wood


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 28, 2009)

Dear Lord, I need more pics of that!


----------



## Wi77iam (May 29, 2009)

lee's shermans are fucking awesome.


----------



## Apophis (May 29, 2009)

WOW WOW 

just AWESOME


----------



## hairychris (May 29, 2009)

What a top!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 29, 2009)

it's not even my kind of thing (rounded edges, bright "saturated" colour scheme), but i love it! 

if it were mine i'd give it "hard" edges like a gibby LP, and change the finish to be more "stonewashed jeans"-ish, but with the same colours, if that makes any sense? it would also be a matte finish, and not glossy.

i guess that says something when the only complaint is a matter of taste, eh? and it's not even relevant to the features, it's just an aesthetical issue haha


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 29, 2009)

fuck. that is beautiful lee


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 29, 2009)

good lord between this thread and those two oni threads I'm obscenely close to bashing my head in.


----------



## msherman (May 30, 2009)

It's late, so better pics in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## Våd Hamster (May 30, 2009)

Mind = blown.

That's the first singlecut ERG that has actually caught my interest. 

Pure awesome.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 30, 2009)

HOLYSHIT!!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 30, 2009)

wow, another awesome creation


----------



## eelblack2 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2009)

mmmmm fr00talicious


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 30, 2009)

Mike's work is sex, SEX I SAY

i must have one someday


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 30, 2009)

Holy Shit.


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats! Looks awesome man.

Good news that Mike is painting guitars in his batch...


----------



## Xaios (Jun 30, 2009)

Lee, we need a new family shot.


----------

